# Cheap Eurotunnel fares



## 89184 (May 16, 2005)

I paid £126 return on Eurotunnel earlier in the year and over the last month I have tried to repeat the exercise for January. All I could find was the standard return fare.

I have just checked their website and obtained a single crossing for £61 travelling on Jan 4th after 5-00pm.

This seems a bargain for shifting 8 metres and 5 tons across the channel. Especially as its under the waves and not on them at that time of year.

Keith

Take it easy - Lighten up while you still can.


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

hi keith 

Great price, why one way,? will you do the same on the way back?

i was just quoted £122 return from 22/12/04..........05/01/05

that is for a similar 8+ metre 5 tonner...............

considering i was charged 349 last year for 10 days in a renault scenic

no logic


Paul


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I was also quoted 61 pound for travel on Eurotunnel a few days before Christmas, thought I had made a mistake with the booking. Its our first trip in a new Motorhome and have never used Eurotunnel before. Is there any good tips we should know about.

Thanks
Jacqui


----------



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

*Strange.....*

I just tried to book for the same date and time as you Keith and I got quoted £134 single.....


----------



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

*Even stranger...*

Just tried again and got quoted £69........is this a regular thing with eurotunnel...or is it just luck of the draw!!!


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

*cheap eurotunnel fares*

Hi just tried for Feb ---£134 again , anybody know the return fare on a turn up & go basis ? rgds deegod


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

It seems to me that all these ferry and tunnel operators must have a set of bingo balls to play with and whenever somebody makes an inquiry they switch it on and wait to see what comes out. Have just booked Norfolk lines for March and again Sept my van was £108 (7.2m) and a mates £88 for 6.4m no fancy gueswork just honest figures.


----------



## 89184 (May 16, 2005)

Paul - you asked why one way?

Mainly because I dont know when I shall return. Probably in April when the grass in the garden needs cutting and the weather improves in the UK!

So yes hopefully do the same thing re booking a crossing back.

Cheers

Keith

Take it easy - Lighten up while you still can


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

*cheap eurotunnel fares*

Just tried for later in Jan ---£59! seems the thing is to go after 17.00 & have a kip when get you over there, anyone know a good pitch to make for? I fear the return trip later in the year could be somewhat dearer . rgds deegod


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Ok,

Booked ticket today 01/12 for £126 return coming back 05/01 and did it through direct contact and not online
I asked the lady about the £61 single and was told that is true......but to return back home i was told it would cost £124
Having spent a lot of time on there online booking site, it is apparent that they have not got any pricing structure that is consistant

If i had not said i want a "cheap ticket" then it would have cost me £304 return, because i said i wanted to travel after 1700 (which it says on there online site).........BUT, for me to get the reduced price i have to return before 1100 hours from the french side

So easy to be misled

Still we are off and running

Paul


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If you're a member of the Camping and Caravan Club call their Carefree Travel service. 02476422024, they will do the searching for you (whilst you wait) just so long as you don't mind some "unsociable" hours then extremely good deals are available. I've just booked my Eura 810 (8 metres and 5 tonne) for 2 weeks in March return on the tunnel for £129 and then via Sea France 4weeks June / July £114 (the tunnel went up to £180 for this trip). Best quotes other than that were with Norfolkline direct at £148 for either trip.

John


----------



## 89086 (May 13, 2005)

If you arrive off the Chunnel late head for Calais Plage off at Junction 14 on the A16. Large area provided free for vans opposite the ferry terminal on the beach front. Can be busy with ferries in and out all night, although plenty of restaurants , snack bar and toilets open " sometimes". 
Ian


----------

